# Q4038 - I have a claim where cpt



## lindafay1123 (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a claim where cpt code 29405, 99024, and Q4038 where 29405 was paid, the 99024 wasn't any charge do to global period and the Q4038 was denied as not cover under recipients benefit package the insurance is North Carolina Medicaid, and dx was V67.00 can anyone helkp me as to how to get this paid.


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Dec 26, 2012)

*Q4038*

I know virginia medicaid does not allow for q codes so we bill either hcpcs a4580 for fiberglass or a4590 for plaster cast supplies


----------

